# Old school stereo guy with ppi question



## Mean318 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. Back in the late 90's i ran 3 jl12w6's off my ppi 2150 power class at 3 ohm mono. I am considering running 2 15's in an extended cab Dakota with the 2150. Any opinions on any of the newer ppi subs? What types of subs would you recommend? Thanks for your input.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

1st off, welcome. I'm not too sure about the quality of the new PPI stuff, but you might try the Reviews Forum or just search to see what guys have to say about them.
A shame you don't still have those old w6's. You might want to look at the new JL stuff. They still make awesome subs. The w3 or w6 series are worth a look depending on your budget. Though they don't make a 15" sub. They make a 13.5". I have personally owned and ran a pair of the w6v2 12's. They were the best sounding subs I have ever owned.
So many choices you just have to do some research. At least you have a quality amp to power what ever you choose.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Well... maybe it was 4 ohm mono.... 

The new PPI is not the ppi you remember. It has changed hands a few times and is not the icon it once was.

As stated, JL still makes great subs, though. I bet 4 12w0's would sound awesome in there!!!!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Unfortunately I thought that was true about the PPI of today, but I don't own (nor any one I know) any of their new stuff.
I know that JL makes a 15" sub in the w0 series. I checked the JL site and the 15w0v3 is a 4ohm svc sub. JL says 150-500 watts ea. 1.375 cubic ft sealed/1.5 cubic ft ported ea. They would be a good match to your amp too. They don't need a massive enclosure either. Could work good in your extended cab.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

PPI may not be the same company they were 20 years ago but they are not a crap brand. I know the "older" Art Collection sub's (A10, A12, A15) are really nice and nib examples can still be had for pretty cheap from dealers. I've also heard that the Power Class sub's are suppose to be solid performers as well. 

PPI A.15
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_27842_Precision-Power-PPI-A.15.html


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I wasn't trying to knock current PPI audio equipment that's why I suggested some research around the forum. 
I gave my opinion on the jl audio because I currently own and run their amps, subs, and component speakers in a couple of my cars.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Wasn't accusing you or any one of such was just saying that I wouldn't count them out. Sorry if it seemed that way.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I would say ditto on the 15 w 0 series would be a good match. For your amp. 
That being said the new IDMaxx15's are monsters and sound great. I have been incredibly surprised at how well they do even when given very modest power. I have a friend that has a pair running off of a us acoustics usa 2200 which is 2x200 old school amp @ 8 ohm mono. They are destroying his car. He gets into flexing and spl. A single max of that amp would be plenty for that truck.


----------



## Mean318 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I have been researching different subs lately. Seriously considering 4 12's now if I have enough air space for them. I just want to use the 2150 and not buy another amp. I have a 275 for my front speakers. I was running the old w6's in 3ohm mono since they were 6ohm. I also used to run everything through an audio control eqx back in the day. Wish I had kept all that stuff.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I got a set of eql and may have a nib eql let me know if I can help. Not sure what you're looking for but the IDQ would be very similar to the sound but improved in my opinion of the original w6 I used to run 4 1st gen 10's Iso of a 1st gen A600 and the ID series is close to that performance. Worth a looky loo. I would also check out the Morel primo's Hell of an accurate and efficient sub for the $. Good luck.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

